

Ask HN: Entrepreneurs, please help us by taking the Global Startup Survey 2013 - pnr

Are you a current or recent entrepreneur? Please help us understand your experiences around fundraising and mentorship by taking this quick 5-minute survey: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;j.mp&#x2F;glbss2013<p>You can take the survey anonymously.
======
covgjai
Just took the survey.

